# what to do



## patrickhennessey15 (Jan 29, 2010)

hi guys just a quick question . ok well im thinking of getting my dwal and i dont have much experience with venomous what should i do ?????


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Read through any of the many similar threads on here for a start. Ask at your local exotic petshop (that is, one that sells venomous) or ask the council. Preferably all of the above.


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

read up alot on the types of snake your after, ask around and see what tips other people give you. 

you need to watch other people handling, theres a few school and classes.

where about are you? i know of a few classes i could post some links.


also a good tip, if you handle non ven snakes like emerald tree boas, might teach you some bits without being hurt much


----------



## patrickhennessey15 (Jan 29, 2010)

im in essex and i just saw on concrete jungle but is there any private people that would be happy for me to one weekend to pop to theres and let me have a look around and give me some tips


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Jibber said:


> read up alot on the types of snake your after, ask around and see what tips other people give you.
> 
> you need to watch other people handling, theres a few school and classes.
> 
> ...


Good idea on the classes and watching other people is a must(not on youtube, best off to have somone infront on you explaining), but i feel there is no such thing as a starter snake.
Best thing to do is get hook practice, doesnt matter what snake, just get to know how to use your hook correctly, use it with all snakes, tail them and focus on the head and work away from it.


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Razorscale said:


> Good idea on the classes and watching other people is a must(not on youtube, best off to have somone infront on you explaining), but i feel there is no such thing as a starter snake.
> Best thing to do is get hook practice, doesnt matter what snake, just get to know how to use your hook correctly, use it with all snakes, tail them and focus on the head and work away from it.


Quite so. I also think that it is important, for all sorts of reasons to know what snakes you want to keep (Cobras, Rattlesnakes or whatever) as they will all be different as captives. IMO some snakes should be kept despite being venomous, not _because_ they are venomous. This point has been lost on certain infamous forumites!


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Agree with what the people have said on here. 

I've only got a Royal, but looking to get my DWAL next year. But I've been lucky enough to have someone relatively near me offer to help me out. 

You might even find, if you enroll in one of the classes you'll get some experiance but you might meet someone there who is willing to mentor you or they might know someone. 

Also have an idea of what DWA Snake you actually want to keep.

Good luck: victory:


----------



## patrickhennessey15 (Jan 29, 2010)

any suggested books guys? and thanks for all the support by the way


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

nsn89 said:


> Agree with what the people have said on here.
> 
> I've only got a Royal, but looking to get my DWAL next year. But I've been lucky enough to have someone relatively near me offer to help me out.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for jumping to conclusions but you have more experience with more snakes right? I would highly disagree with you getting anything hot until you have a bit more experience, you said you keep a royal, i think that personally they are still a starter snake, husbandry etc is vital with these animals as the last thing you want is to be pulling stuck shed off or force-feeding something that wants to kill you already without peeing it off anymore.

Please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

patrickhennessey15 said:


> any suggested books guys? and thanks for all the support by the way


What snakes do you plan to keep?

But some of the books i read are as follows:
Vipers - R.D Bartlett and Kenneth Wray
Venomous Snakes of the World - W.P Mara
Venom - Steve Backshall

I also went on venom forum's asking loads of questions and such, i was also very privileged to have someone i knew well to teach me to ropes and help me out what he could.

I'm sure there are many more, such as Mark O'Shea's book, which i haven't being able to find myself.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Razorscale said:


> I'm sorry for jumping to conclusions but you have more experience with more snakes right? I would highly disagree with you getting anything hot until you have a bit more experience, you said you keep a royal, i think that personally they are still a starter snake, husbandry etc is vital with these animals as the last thing you want is to be pulling stuck shed off or force-feeding something that wants to kill you already without peeing it off anymore.
> 
> Please correct me if i am wrong.


By next year I didn't mean 2 months time. 

Due to get a GTP/ETB at Christmas also. 

Don't worry I'm more than aware of the dangers posed by keeping hots. Like previously stated I've been offered a helping hand by someone who keeps a lot of venomous snakes, obviously I would only get my DWAL once he thinks I'm ready.


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

OP,there are lots of very good books available. Again, I would return to the point I made earlier; what do you want to keep? It is no good saying "venomous", because there are hundreds of species and subspecies of venomous snake. Reviewing this thread I think you are rushing this a little (as is one of the other posters) and need substantially more experience before seriously considering this. I could possibly point you in the direction of some helpful literature if you could say a little more about what you are interested in.

For my part, I do not keep venomous snakes yet, but I intend to when we move house in the next 18 months or so. However, I am also fully prepared to abandon this plan, if unsafe or impractical. Furthermore, I am only considering a very select group (European vipers or _Vipera_) rather than looking to keep the 'venomous' or 'hots' as are they are collectively referred to on here with disappointing regularity.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Podarcis said:


> OP,there are lots of very good books available. Again, I would return to the point I made earlier; what do you want to keep? It is no good saying "venomous", because there are hundreds of species and subspecies of venomous snake. Reviewing this thread I think you are rushing this a little (as is one of the other posters) and need substantially more experience before seriously considering this. I could possibly point you in the direction of some helpful literature if you could say a little more about what you are interested in.
> 
> For my part, I do not keep venomous snakes yet, but I intend to when we move house in the next 18 months or so. However, I am also fully prepared to abandon this plan, if unsafe or impractical. Furthermore, I am only considering a very select group (European vipers or _Vipera_) rather than looking to keep the 'venomous' or 'hots' as are they are collectively referred to on here with disappointing regularity.


Once again, I clearly stated earlier that by next year I didn't mean in 6 weeks time. I also brought to light the fact if my mentor believes I'm not ready I will not be applying for the DWAL. 

Further to that I aim to build up a wealth of experience with the particular hot snake I want to keep.

It may have been easy to misconstrue my initial post, but I can assure you I'm far from being naive about this. In addition I'm definitely not the type of person who wants hots to show off to their friends, I wouldn't care if nobody saw them apart from me.


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Good to hear. What is it you're looking to keep?


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Podarcis said:


> Good to hear. What is it you're looking to keep?


Still yet to decide between the two, A.Ceratophora, T.Albolabris or B.Schlegelii

Need to make a decision within the coming weeks.


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Why? I thought you were waiting? Eyelash vipers are nice.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Podarcis said:


> Why? I thought you were waiting? Eyelash vipers are nice.


Lol. Yes i am waiting, but like i said i am soon to be mentored by someone who keeps these. So i should have an idea what i want to keep, then can move forward from there.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

nsn89 said:


> Lol. Yes i am waiting, but like i said i am soon to be mentored by someone who keeps these. So i should have an idea what i want to keep, then can move forward from there.


Keeping schleggs is like keeping any arboreal. not at all difficult. unless you get a tiddler.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Moshpitviper said:


> Keeping schleggs is like keeping any arboreal. not at all difficult. unless you get a tiddler.


Yeah quite a few people i've spoken to now have recommended them as a first. But yeah heard babies can't be difficult to get feeding, so would prefer to start with an adult anyway : victory:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

wouldnt need to be an adult. try a yearling or something. so long as you have experience with other arboreal snakes such as ATB's ETB's and chondros (that sort of thing) then you really wont have much to worry about. they can and do however, shoot up hooks surprisingly quickly sometimes. best to have 2 small hooks with you when removing it from its cage.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Moshpitviper said:


> wouldnt need to be an adult. try a yearling or something. so long as you have experience with other arboreal snakes such as ATB's ETB's and chondros (that sort of thing) then you really wont have much to worry about. they can and do however, shoot up hooks surprisingly quickly sometimes. best to have 2 small hooks with you when removing it from its cage.


Yeah, well i'm getting my GTP next month hopefully! Thanks for the warning : victory:By the time i actually get one, should be experianced enough with hook handling them! Looks like it will be a Eyelash then! lol.


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

They are widely available too. Why a venomous snake so soon though?


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Podarcis said:


> They are widely available too. Why a venomous snake so soon though?


 Because personally speaking i have no interest in 'normal' snakes (Apart from a select few). Ever since i saw an O.Hannah in real life on the back of an Elephant when i was 6-7 I've been absolutely fascinated by venomous snakes. 
I believe now I’m old enough, and sensible enough i should go into what I’ve always wanted to. Rather than collecting a plethora of snakes that don't actually interest me. 

If it takes to 5 years to be ready to get my first DWA then so be it, but this is just a start and I’m lucky to have someone to help me.


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't get this at all. There is a world of difference between King Cobras and Eyelash vipers, and to dismiss all non-venomous as "normal" (and therefore boring) indicates a lack of scientific, or aesthetic, appreciation to me. One of the most perplexing aspects of what you're saying is that you don't really get to appreciate that a snake is venomous in captivity, if fed FT rodents (beyond the obvious safety considerations) so, again, we're back to a childish awe at the fact that these snakes solve some of life's problems with venom rather than other means.

Best of luck, but I don't think I can help here much further, if I ever could.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Podarcis said:


> I don't get this at all. There is a world of difference between King Cobras and Eyelash vipers, and to dismiss all non-venomous as "normal" (and therefore boring) indicates a lack of scientific, or aesthetic, appreciation to me. One of the most perplexing aspects of what you're saying is that you don't really get to appreciate that a snake is venomous in captivity, if fed FT rodents (beyond the obvious safety considerations) so, again, we're back to a childish awe at the fact that these snakes solve some of life's problems with venom rather than other means.
> 
> Best of luck, but I don't think I can help here much further, if I ever could.


 Again you're clearly unable to understand what i said. Point out to me where i stated that King Cobra's are the same as an Eyelash? It was a mere example of where my interest for venomous snakes came from, and maybe ONE DAY in the distant future if i ever conjure up enough experience i will be able to keep one. 

I didn't dismiss all non-venomous snakes, i said i don't have an interest in them apart from a select few. What is wrong with that? Nothing at all. It's no different to me liking BMW's but i don't really like any other car's in and around that same price tag. I can appreciate something, and not have an interest in it!

I don't have a clue where you've constructed your incredibly inaccurate opinion from! Yes they solve my life problems with venom...I don't like all venomous snakes either, so that shows a lack of appreciation too does it? No. I would keep Viper's if they were non-venomous it has nothing to do with the fact they're potentially deadly, it has more to do with the fact i find them incredibly intriguing and beautiful compared with other snakes..I didn't realise that's such a bad thing. It just so happens to be that the snakes i find most appealing to MYSELF are venomous!


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

And the whole reason i put 'normal' was just for a quick distinction between venomous and non venomous. It's no different to if i used the word non venomous.


----------



## patrickhennessey15 (Jan 29, 2010)

Podarcis said:


> OP,there are lots of very good books available. Again, I would return to the point I made earlier; what do you want to keep? It is no good saying "venomous", because there are hundreds of species and subspecies of venomous snake. Reviewing this thread I think you are rushing this a little (as is one of the other posters) and need substantially more experience before seriously considering this. I could possibly point you in the direction of some helpful literature if you could say a little more about what you are interested in.
> 
> For my part, I do not keep venomous snakes yet, but I intend to when we move house in the next 18 months or so. However, I am also fully prepared to abandon this plan, if unsafe or impractical. Furthermore, I am only considering a very select group (European vipers or _Vipera_) rather than looking to keep the 'venomous' or 'hots' as are they are collectively referred to on here with disappointing regularity.


ok then mate erm i thinking like the maybe Daboia Russelii, Crotalus durissus, Bothrops Atrox and when i have a bit more experience maybe a Bitis Gabonica so if you could tell me some books to read it would be much appreciated


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

> ok well im thinking of getting my dwal and i dont have much experience with venomous what should i do ?


The simple answer is - get more experience. Keeping venomous snakes requires experience and there are no short cuts. There are no books that will prepare you fully, but certainly reading as much as possible is a good start. Get used to handling snakes without hooks, then get used to handling with hooks, tubes etc. If you are serious then you will soon meet people that can help you gain more experience. There are a number of 'venomous experiences' available in the UK. I have no idea if they are any good, but a single day of contact with venomous probably isn't anywhere near enough to prepare you to keep your own.

The key is to enjoy the process. It isn't a race to get venomous as quickly as possible. If you are as interested as you claim to be then you will enjoy learning about these snakes, learning how to handle snakes and ultimately working with venomous. I would forget about all the species you mentioned for a while yet. They are all incredibly dangerous snakes that are likely to pose a number of challenges to somebody not well acquainted with venomous.

David.


----------



## patrickhennessey15 (Jan 29, 2010)

DavidR said:


> The simple answer is - get more experience. Keeping venomous snakes requires experience and there are no short cuts. There are no books that will prepare you fully, but certainly reading as much as possible is a good start. Get used to handling snakes without hooks, then get used to handling with hooks, tubes etc. If you are serious then you will soon meet people that can help you gain more experience. There are a number of 'venomous experiences' available in the UK. I have no idea if they are any good, but a single day of contact with venomous probably isn't anywhere near enough to prepare you to keep your own.
> 
> The key is to enjoy the process. It isn't a race to get venomous as quickly as possible. If you are as interested as you claim to be then you will enjoy learning about these snakes, learning how to handle snakes and ultimately working with venomous. I would forget about all the species you mentioned for a while yet. They are all incredibly dangerous snakes that are likely to pose a number of challenges to somebody not well acquainted with venomous.
> 
> David.


cheers dave this is the most helpful anyone has been


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

go for your dream, but be very careful. theres loads of people here to give you good advice. 

some people seem blunt just because the fact, these snakes can kill you. and because they have years of experience, and know how much training is needed.

*get alot of training. you might not get another chance! *

Paul from cold blooded in rainham will know of classes, and will help you out alot. would be my first phone call.


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

patrickhennessey15 said:


> ok then mate erm i thinking like the maybe Daboia Russelii, Crotalus durissus, Bothrops Atrox and when i have a bit more experience maybe a Bitis Gabonica so if you could tell me some books to read it would be much appreciated


Hi Patrick, sorry for the delay. There are a number of books available. Some, like W.P Mara's "Venomous snakes of the World" are very general, whereas there are multiple volume texts on the Rattlesnakes of North America. I can send you details but this is now a bit old. Tony Phelps has published a book on Old World Vipers (called "Old World Vipers") which generally retails around the £55 mark. This would include info on _Daboia_.


----------

